# Acid stain bar floor



## rservices (Sep 2, 2009)

I want to acid stain a bar floor (service area 200 sq/ft)

Needless to say I won't have the luxury of time for just any products, I need something that I can prep and stain one night and seal the following. We would cover the floor between steps

I will have roughly 10 hours for each day before someone is on this floor, there are 2 days where this restaurant doesn't do lunch and it would buy us 4 additional hours but this would be over a weekend and I would prefer not to do this on a Friday and Saturday night.

Can anyone recommend a product line that could be used in this short time.

Any suggestions would be great

Thanks


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Prep and use simstain next. Turn heat up dries in an hour or two. SIM is waterbased. Clear it and let it dry. Put a coat of clear on. Armorseal. Come back next night put another clear coat on and get paid.


----------



## rservices (Sep 2, 2009)

Where do you get it
I'm in Wisconsin


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Google sim stain. Out of florida. I order it. Many color options. Its a waterborne simulated acid stain.


----------

